# Hello from the Netherlands!



## Giosan (Oct 30, 2007)

Greetings, fellow mantidforum.net forum members!

My name is Giorgio, 21 years old, live in the Netherlands (Amsterdam to be precise).

My girlfriend and I (Sandra - hence the nickname name Giosan -) decided recently we wanted to keep mantids as they are so fascinating to observe. We bought a Sphodromantis Lineola at some reptile-market-thingy (don't know the right word for it - a place where people come together to sell reptiles, terraria etc). The guy we bought it from told us it was a 'Mantis Regularis'...yeah right, that doesn't even exist. After a bit of google-ing we came to the conclusion it was a sphodromantis lineola.

I already posted 2 movies we made in the Mantis Photo section - hope you enjoyed those!

We ordered a Hierodula Membranacea from 'BugzUk' (Martin French), hope to receive it tomorrow or thursday, to expand our small but growing mantis collection!

Expect some new videos from us soon - we have a nice HD (high definition) video camera and we might upload a video to watch in high resolution (and not resized to that small YouTube format!) although the file size will be over 100mb. But it will be worth it!

Take care all!


----------



## Malnra (Oct 30, 2007)

hello and welcome .. i look forward to seeing the movies


----------



## ThorEH (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

and welcome from a fellow european (Norway)

Are you sure that the _Mantis regularis _isn't just a misspronounciation of _Mantis religiosa _? Also known as European mantis ?


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Giosan (Oct 30, 2007)

ThorEH said:


> Hi, and welcome from a fellow european (Norway)
> 
> Are you sure that the _Mantis regularis _isn't just a misspronounciation of _Mantis religiosa _? Also known as European mantis ?


Hello,

yes, im quite sure. I posted some pics and discussed with some other people on a Dutch forum and we concluded it was a Sphodromantis Lineola. She has 4 dots on both of her 'claws'


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Andrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome from OHIO


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2007)

Giosan said:


> Greetings, fellow mantidforum.net forum members!My name is Giorgio, 21 years old, live in the Netherlands (Amsterdam to be precise).
> 
> My girlfriend and I (Sandra - hence the nickname name Giosan -) decided recently we wanted to keep mantids as they are so fascinating to observe. We bought a Sphodromantis Lineola at some reptile-market-thingy (don't know the right word for it - a place where people come together to sell reptiles, terraria etc). The guy we bought it from told us it was a 'Mantis Regularis'...yeah right, that doesn't even exist. After a bit of google-ing we came to the conclusion it was a sphodromantis lineola.
> 
> ...


welcome fellow netherlander =] (amsterdam too!!!!!)


----------

